# 3M VHB double sided tape



## davidh (Feb 1, 2014)

a few weeks ago I went to this site to check and see what this product was all about.  someone on the forum claimed to have found it to be great to mount their dro's with to eliminate the need for tapping holes in their machines.

I filled out the form and a couple weeks later I got a 36 in long sample.  more than I will probably used in my lifetime.  I did use my former business name but then again, , , , 

It also came with a two page letter of applications its been used for and how to clean and prep etc etc . 

im attempting to use it to secure a small plastic battery holder to my lathe & mill dro's so i can use standard batterys and a little power switch to shut them off. 


http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Adhesives/Tapes/Brands/3M-VHB-Tape/


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2014)

It's good stuff. I'm the guy that mounted my DRO with it. Cleanliness is key with this tape. Temperature also plays a big part in activating the glue. Anything under 70 degrees should be warmed up with a heat gun or something similar. You can clamp it too for a couple of hours for a sturdier more complete bond.

Marcel


----------



## Ian Bee (Feb 1, 2014)

In my industry, variations on the VHB tapes is always up for discussion.  In thirty years, I've seen them come and go.

I have a rep drop in at work each month, from a company called Wurth.  Their products are pretty damn fine, mostly.

Their VHB counterpart type tape, I have found quite good, but I still like something "else" as well, so I also use their other product alongside the tape, called MS1.

It is simply a black windscreen sealant - adhesive.  These two, when done properly, have the best holding properties I have ever encountered.

I'm not talking about small stuff either.  On my 8' folder, I made some meaty digital front depth stops, which weigh a LOT, and are cantilevered off the top apron.  They have been there for nearly eight years!  I am talking maybe... 10 kilos each, on pivots, and with a footprint of only 70mm. x 40 mm.

The MS1 sets quite hard, but not rock solid, and is a ***** to remove if you have to.  

I also use MS1 to stick Rare Earth Magnets to outside jobs, that see a lot of wear and tear, and it has never failed me.

However, with what I have described, their is one common denominator... Cleanliness.  Can't ever be too clean.  Aluminium can be tricky, because of instant oxidisation, so I generally don't use it on that, but for everything else, it's pretty cool!

Cheers


Ian


----------



## FanMan (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad I found this thread... I've had my DROs for some time but haven't gotten around to mounting them yet... and I just happen to have a roll of VHB tape laying around from a recent project.


----------



## davidh (Feb 2, 2014)

maybe marcel will point you in a direction of some pictures of his mounting, for some ideas.  

the windshield goop IS some awesome stuff and I never thought of that as a stand alone adhesive altho I have used it numerous times when replacing glass. . . never too old to learn. . . . .


----------



## xalky (Feb 2, 2014)

FanMan said:


> Glad I found this thread... I've had my DROs for some time but haven't gotten around to mounting them yet... and I just happen to have a roll of VHB tape laying around from a recent project.





davidh said:


> maybe marcel will point you in a direction of some pictures of his mounting, for some ideas.
> 
> the windshield goop IS some awesome stuff and I never thought of that as a stand alone adhesive altho I have used it numerous times when replacing glass. . . never too old to learn. . . . .


Here's the thread for mounting your DRO with VHB tape. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-using-3M-VHB-mounting-tape?highlight=mounted

Another method that I only thought of later would be to use an epoxy putty, like PC7 or JB weld. The heavy putty would come in handy if you need to mount on an irregular surface too. The putty can be mounded up to form a mount. Those metal filled epoxies are pretty darn impressive. 

As always clean, clean, and clean again. It also wouldn't hurt to lightly rough up the surface with some sand paper. One caveat is that the VHB doesn't like to stick to powder coating, not sure why, but I've read about it in my research.

Marcel


----------

